# Cedar Tele



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thought I would post a link to this
Here is what I started with









And this is the result









Here is a link to the full story

Cedarcaster


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

That's looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well it should last a long time, even if you put a BBQ on it.:smile:

Oviously you have woodworking skills. The body looks fantastic. Why did you chose cedar? I've never hear of a guitar being made for it. What do you expect in terms of tone?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well it should last a long time, even if you put a BBQ on it.:smile:
> 
> Oviously you have woodworking skills. The body looks fantastic. Why did you chose cedar? I've never hear of a guitar being made for it. What do you expect in terms of tone?



The reason I made it from cedar was because my wife told me that a guitar could not be made from that log.It was kind of a bet.
Not too sure what to expect tone wise.Cedar is a real soft wood.Not even sure what type of finish I am going to use yet.All I know is that it will be a clear finish of some kind to show the grain of the wood.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

If nothing else, it's gonna be a looker, and will prolly last a million years...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've used Pine and spruce to make Tele bodies - I like them.

They have a loud, open accoustic tone, but not much dynamic range. With a little bit of gain they are great fun, as they are a little hard to control and they seem to want to run on their own.

I use two of these instead of a router to cut the initial shape on soft woods:

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=53229&cat=1,42524

And I follow it up with a pass on the router if need be. 

If you follow the grain these things don't give me many issues with tear out, but a drill press isn't really made to withstand horizontal pressure, so the cuts usually need to be cleaned up with a quick pass on the router to square them up.

On harder wood, these tend to leave chatter marks, and I get that uneasy feeling like I am going to get a razor blade thrown in my face.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice work marty- i read your thread on tdpri- didnt even realize you were canadian, or a member here lol
those pics of the end grain on the butt end looked awesome- thats gonna be a nice guitar-


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks Great! I'm also following this on tdpri :bow:

Cheers

FZ1


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

simescan said:


> If nothing else, it's gonna be a looker, and will prolly last a million years...


It might if he whitewashes it. LOL.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Well here are some updated pics
Decided to try some black binding.Thought it would help protect the edges and give it a good look.
There is still lots of scraping and sanding to be done but here she is


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks really great. I hope it sounds as good as it looks.

What kind of pickups are you planning on using on this? I read that cedar is a very 'warm' sounding wood, so maybe humbuckers could balance that out.


----------

